# Bulk Air Filter Foam



## asallwey (Nov 18, 2005)

I have several old chainsaws that need air filters, and a tractor that needs a foam sleeve. Any suggestions on what to use? And where to get it?

I'm thinking of using foam like on the pegasusautoracing.com site. Look for Air filter foam sheet.

The price is consistent across several vendors at 13.99 + shipping. I would probably go with the 65ppi version. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like it would work.


----------



## asallwey (Nov 18, 2005)

I guess I will try it. I can use it for one of the old bikes if nothing else.


----------

